# شركة أمريكيه متخصصه في تسويق الأختراعات والأفكار الجاده



## عضو1 (15 مارس 2009)

هذا عنوان لشركة أمريكيه متخصصه في تسويق الاختراعات الأفكار الجاده والهادفه لم يرغب أن يسوق اختراعه كما يتميز الموقع بتوفير مكتب قانوني من أجل مساعدة المخترع على تسجيل اختراعه في أمريكا وهذه الشركه لها فروع في أكثر من دوله حول العالم ..

https://www.inventhelp.com/

التوفيق للجميع ..


----------

